# نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله



## hazar (4 مايو 2010)

باذن الله نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه
كذالك اذا كان لديط طفل في كرت العائله والزوجه لاتعمل



الاوراق المطلوبه



وكاله شرعيه او تفويض من العمل



صوره من كرت العائله



كشف حساب من البنك أو تعريف بالراتب



والباقي علي باذن الله



جوال 0569857145


----------



## hazar (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

لرررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

لررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

لررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

لررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

*ررررررررررررفع*


----------



## hazar (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

*ررررررررررررررررررفع*


----------



## hazar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

لرررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## خدمـــه توصـــيل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

اريد استخراج لي ساائق وشغالة كم التكلفه مع التأشيرات ومراجعة الدوائر الحكوميه


----------



## hazar (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

لررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (15 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله*

*  لررررررررررررررفع*


----------

